# Why was this motor discontinued?



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

Just curious.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why was this motor discontinued? (Looking4ajetta)*

Cause of the new body style. Supposedly it doesn't fit but looking under the hood of the new one, it looks roomier than mine. The W design lives on in the W12 Phaeton/A8/Bentley Coupe.


----------



## SLOW_97 (Aug 12, 2005)

It was very expensive to produce and didn't sell very well. People had a hard time paying nearly $40k for a Passat.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (SLOW_97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLOW_97* »_It was very expensive to produce and didn't sell very well. People had a hard time paying nearly $40k for a Passat.

People had a hard time with $25G's for a Corrado in the early 90's too but the times are a changin. I'm a VW service advisor now. I've been here a month and already 6 people have asked if my car is a trade in for sale.


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thought this would be the place to ask... Ive recently rediscovered the W* passat, and seem to remember seeing a w8 wagon with a 6spd on a lot a while back. Is my memory fuzzy, or were they avalible? Cause if so...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (XenoLlama)*

Yep.. Look for bk3104. He posts on the B5 forum. We met up 2 years ago in Ct. He has a Pacific Blue/Gray 6spd wagon. I have a few pics of our cars parked together..


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Yep.. Look for bk3104. He posts on the B5 forum. We met up 2 years ago in Ct. He has a Pacific Blue/Gray 6spd wagon. I have a few pics of our cars parked together.. 









Hey! Nice picture there!







Yes, the W8 6-speed wagon does exist and there is one currently resting peacefully (for the moment) in my garage! And I have got to shoot a few new pictures as mine currently runs on 17" AVUS wheels except for mid-Dec through the end of March.


_Modified by bk3104 at 1:06 PM 10-12-2005_


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (bk3104)*

So what do these motors sound like, the typical V8's?


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Looking4ajetta)*

Not quite like your typical V8 because...well....they aren't your typical V8.








VWGUY4EVER has sound clips in his signature of his, albeit with Magnaflow mufflers.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Looking4ajetta)*

I think it sounds like a big bore VR6 at higher rpms, has some v8 rumble at low rpms, and a little flat plane crankshaft wail (ala Ferrari V8) through the rev range.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Sounds like an INDY car with the exhaust disconnected.


----------

